# Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für Lowrance x4



## Narrenhand (28. April 2012)

Hallöchen

Suche für meinen betagten Vater, welcher mit dem Internet überhaupt nicht vertraut ist eine 

Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für ein Lowrance x4

Ich selbst bin leider seit meiner kindheit kein Fischer mehr, wäre aber saumässig froh wenn mir ein netter Mensch behilflich sein könnte!

Wo kann ich eine solche Bedienungsanleitung elektronisch herunterladen?
Auf der Homepage von Lowrance ist alles nur englisch :-(

Danke für eure Hilfe!
Gruss aus der Schweiz
Sascha


----------



## Raubfisch (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für Lowrance x4*

Ist zwar schon alt der beitrag, aber falls dochmal wer sucht - so wie ich eben.

http://www.svb.de//media/118032/pdf/manual_de_2010-11-24.pdf


----------



## zander1203 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für Lowrance x4*

Danke 
ich hatte nichts gefunden nur mit kaufempfehlung usw  ..


----------

